# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  تدخين المرأة الحامل يزيد نسبة وفيات الأطفال الرضع

## MiSteR LoNeLy

قال خبراء إن تعرض المرأة الحامل لدخان السجائر يسبب خللا كبيرا في ضغط دم الرضيع ويزيد من نسبة تعرضه لموت المهد المفاجئ.
واكتشف فريق من الخبراء بمعهد كارولينكسا في السويد أن الرضع الذين يتعرضون لدخان السجائر يعانون من عدم انتظام ضغط الدم وبالتالي يزيد مجهود عضلة القلب التي تقوم بضخ الدم بصورة أسرع وأقوى مما قد يعرض الرضع للخطر.
وتقول الدراسة العلمية إن حدوث خلل في الدورة الدموية هو أحد الأعراض المتلازمة مع الرضع الذين يتعرضون لموت المهد المفاجئ.
وقد قام فريق الخبراء بفحص 36 طفلا رضيعا بينهم 17 رضيعا أمهاتهم مدخنات ووجدوا أن الأطفال الذين تعرضوا لدخان السجائر يعانون من عدم انتظام في ضربات القلب وضغط الدم وأن هذه الآثار تزيد سوءا في عامهم الأول.
اختلاف جذري
وأثبتت الدراسة أن الرضع الذين تعرضوا للتدخين خلال أسبوعهم الأول يعانون من ارتفاع لحظي في ضغط الدم إذا ما قام بشخص برفعهم بعد أن كانوا نائمين.
ولكن بعد العام الأول وُجد أن استجابة نفس الرضع لم تكن مماثلة بل اتضح انهم يعانون من انخفاض في ضغط الدم إذا تم تغيير حركتهم أو وضعهم.
والمعروف علميا أن ضربات القلب تزداد عندما يقوم شخص راقد بالوقوف بصورة مفاجئة كما يحدث انقباض في الأوعية الدموية مما يزيد من ضغط الدم للحفاظ على تدفق الدم للقلب والمخ.
وقال الدكتور جاري كوهين رئيس الفريق الطبي إن الدراسة أثبتت أن الأطفال الذين تدخن أمهاتهم لديهم مشاكل دائمة ومزمنة في انتظام ضغط الدم وتبدأ عند الولادة وتزداد سوءا يوما بعد يوم.
وأضاف دكتور كوهين الدراسة للمرة الأولى تظهر أن التعرض لدخان التبغ في الأيام الأولى من الولادة قد يؤدي إلى إعادة برمجة لآلية التحكم في ضغط الدم لدي الأطفال .
 وهوما يفسر زيادة نسبة تعرض أطفال الأم المدخنة لموت المهد المفاجئ .
كما أوضح الدكتور كوهين أن العلماء توصلوا من فترة إلى أن حدوث خلل في القلب والأوعية الدموية له صلة بموت المهد المفاجئ ونفى أن الوفاة تحدث بسبب خلل في التنفس فقط ولكن انتظام ضغط الدم وضربات القلب من الأسباب الرئيسية.
وسيقوم فريق الخبراء بمتابعة الأطفال الذين تم فحصهم خلال مراحل نموهم المختلفة لمعرفة ما إذا كان التدخين قد تسبب في مشاكل أخرى لاحقا.
ويري خبراء أنه يمكن تجنب ثلث حالات وفيات المهد في حال إقلاع الأمهات عن التدخين.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور محمد عالموضوع ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ولك ايضا على المرور والرد .............

----------


## العالي عالي

اكبر ضرر على الحامل هو التدخين

----------

